# Japan Grand Prix International Orchid Festival 2013



## Hakone (Jan 24, 2013)

開催概要：世界らん展日本大賞2013
www.jgpweb.com/english/
Japan Grand Prix International Orchid Festival 2013


----------



## Marc (Jan 25, 2013)

Are you going there?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2013)

After a very expensive trip to NY with my wife, I'll be staying home! :rollhappy: It is a BIG show and worth every penny spent to go however... so if you can, be there.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

Marc said:


> Are you going there?



Perhaps , but Dresden orchids show is very close in März


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2013)

Hakone said:


> Perhaps , but * Dresden *orchids show is very close in März



See you there Tai ? Jean


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> See you there Tai ? Jean



Oui , je viendrai à Dresden .


----------



## Marc (Feb 28, 2013)

So did anyone of us actually go there and take some pictures?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

I think Jason O went. I'm hoping to see some photos.


----------



## reivilos (Mar 9, 2013)

... still no pictures from ST members...

Here are a few links I came across:
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...-international-orchid-festival-2013-11-final/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...d-prix-international-orchid-festival-2013-10/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-9/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-8/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-6/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-6/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-5/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-4/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-3/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-2/
http://myaukun.wordpress.com/2013/0...nternational-orchid-festival-2013-in-tokyo-1/


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2013)

Those folks really know how to put on a show.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. All nice but that micranthum hybrid or that Pk in the next to last link are the winners to me!


----------

